# Predict the Rockets Picks #1, #15, #38



## COMPAQ CENTER (Jun 14, 2002)

If there are no trades I predict:

1. Yao Ming
15. Jared Jefferies
38. Juan Dixon


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

1. Yao Ming
15. Kareem Rush
38. Steve Logan or Juan Dixon
53. Aaron McGhee


----------



## COMPAQ CENTER (Jun 14, 2002)

Acually, I like the pick of Kareem Rush at #15 if available.
He will give us much need depth in the back court.

Also, Dixon might not be available at #38.


----------



## kgkidd (Jun 24, 2002)

1.Yao Ming
15.Qyntel Woods -is is falling and Andy Katz has him at 18 and I know 4 a fact Rudy & Cd wont pass up on him if he's there
38.Tayshaun Prince



I really like Jared Jeffries but after he bulked up he doesn't leave the top 10


----------



## kgkidd (Jun 24, 2002)

53. if he's still on the board I like Lee Benson he's been locked up for like 8 years but this guy is bad 

I got this from ESPN
Lee Benson
POWER FORWARD | (6-11, 232) | BROWN MACKIE JC

Notes: Averaged 35 points and| 13.6 rebounds a game during 2001-02 season at Brown Mackie Junior College in Salina, Kan. An aerly-entry candidate, but 28 years old after spending eight-plus years in prison. Scored 40 points against Dodge City CC, making four of five 3-pointers, and scored 44 points and grabbed 13 rebounds against Redlands. Was highly recruited as a junior in high school when he averaged 23 points and 14 rebounds and was named the co-MVP of the (Dayton) city league.


Positives: Benson was the leading scorer in NJCAA Division II after a 10-year layoff. He's 28 years old so he's the most physically mature prospect in the draft. Has great strength, runs the floor well and has superb range on his jumper. Can easily stroke the NBA three.


Negatives: Benson spent nearly eight years in prison before being "discovered." Hadn't played organized ball since his junior year of high school so he lacks basic fundamentals and play atrocious defense.

Summary: Benson is the feel good story of the draft. He's turned his life around, been on his best behavior and has a game that has scouts salivating. If he didn't have the rap sheet and was eight years younger, we'd be talking lottery. Still, he's got enough juice to land somewhere in the second round.


----------



## kgkidd (Jun 24, 2002)

You know what now that I think of it we don't have the 53 pick in the draft we switched with Miami 53 for 38


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

1. Yao Ming
15.Bostjan Nachbar
38.Tito Maddox


----------

